# C/F B14 drift spoiler.....



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

I've seen this in person, and it is AMAZING. I want one for the 4 door when it comes out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I thought the 2 door and 4 door fit the same...

A friend of mine put a 200sx spoiler on his Sentra.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks real good, who's car?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I thought the 2 door and 4 door fit the same...
> 
> A friend of mine put a 200sx spoiler on his Sentra.



think he's talking aboot the kit.....

but yah, looks good :thumbup: , not a fan of the center tails though..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoah....

Seth


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

*you are gifted*

like i said you are very gifted with the carbon fiber keep it coming


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the 200sx wing does fit on the sentra, I have it on my car. if this fits the 200sx it will probably fit the sentra... I think its really nice.

on another note while talking about your skill in CF pieces, I know something CF that people would pay a lot to have yet it hasnt hit the market yet, if you create it mike, you can make a LOT of money. A carbon fiber computer case. Nerds love case mods...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

omg that is beautiful , great work.

hey ScorchN200SX , is there anyway i could get a full sized version of the last pic so i can use it as my desktop background ?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think B14kid was talking about a spoiler that will go around the third brake light, since it seems that the spoiler might makes contact with it.

Anyway, that looks amazing. Good work. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dammit...i want one...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

and this is what it looks like on a sentra...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

DO you have a front 3/4 shot.
Also it bolts to the trunk only so when you lift the trunk the whole thing comes up with it right?
Also how much does it weigh?

Seth


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sethwas said:


> DO you have a front 3/4 shot.
> no, not on the sentra atleast. i think theres a couple of the 200 though.
> Also it bolts to the trunk only so when you lift the trunk the whole thing comes up with it right?
> yes
> ...


..
heres some more pics you may not have seen








^this is for your 2nd question








^3/4 front shot 








^same car, more of a side shot








^i do have another angle from the rear on the sentra

note: this spoiler seems to fit on the nx's too if you guys are interested.








note:the test nx had a spoiler on it already but it looks like it could work with minor modification. i'll let mike elaborate if any more questions should arrise.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Spoiler weights 10-11lbs.

Just got the trunk in(BEAUTIFUL) Weighs 18lbs.

B14 hood is 18-19 lbs


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Spoiler weights 10-11lbs.
> 
> Just got the trunk in(BEAUTIFUL) Weighs 18lbs.
> 
> B14 hood is 18-19 lbs


TRUNK PIX!!!!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

so compared to stock, how much weight is that shaved off?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I dont know I should go check that out....


----------

